# DTG equipment supplier in the Philippines?



## sportsapparel (Mar 7, 2009)

Philippines; where can i buy DTG here in manila. Thank you Pinoy!!! Good luck...


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> where can i buy DTG here in manila


*Philippines*
*H&S Corporation*
1998 2nd Street
Old Torres Subdivision
Tondo
Manilla 1013
Philippines
Tel: 63 2 252 1520
Fax: 63 2 251 3013
Contact: Englebertt Hung
Email: [email protected]

Hope this helps!


----------



## Adonis Rae (Aug 31, 2015)

Where can i buy DTG Printers here in bacolod?


----------

